# Ann Arbor Show moved to Sunday May 1, 2011



## pkleppert (Jan 23, 2011)

The Ann Arbor and Memory Lane Swap meets have moved to the first weekend in May. Why did we have to do this?  The Easter Bunny has taken the last Sunday in April for the first time in 30 years. We've decided not to compete with the Easter Bunny and have delayed the shows to the following week. This may become a permanent change.


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 23, 2011)

*Ann Arbor Bicycle Show & Swap*

WoW !!! ...First weekend in May, you say "Might" be permanent ?
How about let's make it a Two Day WEEKEND Show & Swap !
Let's hear from the collectors !


----------



## slick (Feb 27, 2011)

Ya that does sound awesome with a show and swap!! Especially for the fact that i'm coming from California for this so the more I can take in the better!!!!


----------

